# Calton Cases



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2017)

You made a great case for buying Calton products.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

really appreciate your time to check this out!

best,
dale


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Just received a Sonic Blue for a Taylor guitar i have...this is the first one in this color they've made and i thought they nailed the color.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I remember when they were a little Calgary company.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Sneaky said:


> I remember when they were a little Calgary company.


indeed...now deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

What's the price range - their website does not give much indication and the "+200 " for non-solid-colour finishes does not bode well?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

There was a place in Waterloo selling their dred cases for about a grand awhile back; I wanted one with a Texas flag on the lid but they said nyet to that.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> What's the price range - their website does not give much indication and the "+200 " for non-solid-colour finishes does not bode well?


I think the base price is at or around $1200. there are up-charges for finish options. Some dealers may offer a modest discount.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Wardo said:


> There was a place in Waterloo selling their dred cases for about a grand awhile back; I wanted one with a Texas flag on the lid but they said nyet to that.


They made one for Willie..


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, apparently they kinda don’t want to do another one while he’s still around. Which is nice I suppose and the reality is that I don’t really need to spend that kinda cash on a case because I ain’t going nowhere but downhill anyway.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, apparently they kinda don’t want to do another one while he’s still around. Which is nice I suppose and the reality is that I don’t really need to spend that kinda cash on a case because I ain’t going nowhere but downhill anyway.


That's interesting and kinda cool that they would honor WN in that way. 

Truth is, we're all going nowhere but downhill and there's no exit.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

three solid color options from Calton..


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

two granite finish (dark blue/orange) and a splatter finish from Calton..


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

blue sparkle finish option..


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

tonedr said:


> They made one for Willie..


What exactly is going on in that picture?

Willie getting a custom Calton case I get.

What’s with the taekwondo guy and the Korean writing on the case?


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

haha...i wish i knew, i will try to find out that crazy WN.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

tonedr said:


> They made one for Willie..



Is the Karate dude some form of a QC marshal?


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Well, what do you know?

Willie Nelson gets 5th-degree black belt at 81


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Delores Streisand said:


> Well, what do you know?
> 
> Willie Nelson gets 5th-degree black belt at 81


mystery solved!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Joe Perry Les Paul with white granite Calton Case..


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

hello summer!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One of my guitar buying regrets is not getting a Calton (or equivalent) for every worthy guitar at the time of purchase.

I love the look of the orange case.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Mooh said:


> One of my guitar buying regrets is not getting a Calton (or equivalent) for every worthy guitar at the time of purchase.
> 
> I love the look of the orange case.


I love the orange too...here's a better pick of it maybe.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

family pic...


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Calton Case for a Taylor Grand Concert size guitar in teal with their heavy splatter option...


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Custom Calton Case based on work of a Native American artist and the Jerry Jones Baritone it protects...


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

three examples of Calton's splatter finish...


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

purple Calton with splatter finish...


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Black Calton Case with heavy splatter finish...


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

seafoam green...


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Calton Case orange splatter finish..


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Calton Case in black granite with splatter..


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Calton Case in red granite..










KY stone fence courtesy of Shaker Town


----------

